# 2013 April online comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome all to the fourth of this year's monthly comps. For once it looks like favorable weather this comp period, so hopefully this translates into lots of entries 

Current top 10 are as follows:

*POSITION Angler Score*
1 Paul B 374
2 Carnster 361
2 Bertros 359
4 Kanganoe 341
5 Solatree 335
6 Cheaterparts 329
7 Robsea 312
8 Float 300
9 Killer 284
10 Premium 240

*The April 2013 comp will run from Saturday April 6th until Sunday April 14th*

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name Kanganoe
Date6/4/2013
location Kangaroo Island South Australia
Species Nannygai
Length 51cm
tackle 30 lb braid and squid bait.
Conditions perfect for offshore
Comment.Should be a new no 1 on the HOF by quite a long way if that helps.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 6 / 4 / 13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic -- Westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Gummy shark 99 cm to the lower tail section ( 114 cm over all )
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 10 Kg gear bait fished ( Banana Prawn )
Conditions (optional): Mill Pond hardly a ripple on the water and the clearest I've sean the water in a long time


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler:Carnster
Date Caught:9/4/13
State and Location Fish Caught In:Qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:long finned pike 34cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):20lb and a live slimey around 25cm
Conditions (optional):nice 
Other Comments (optional):It's a start!
Maybe i can troll it and turn it into a big spanish.
I caught a very high scoring jew a couple of days before the comp Dang!!!


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Name of Angler: Premium
Date Caught: 09/04/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Shoalhaven River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Mulloway, 77cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 10lb braid/leader - 1/8th size 2 jighead
Conditions (optional): alright
Other Comments (optional): first jewie, and first 100+ fish for the comp.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: Paulb
Date Caught: 7th April
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Sydney Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor 45cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):10lb line, 15lb leader, x-rap lure
Conditions (optional): nice and glassy going one way, choppy and raining coming back
Other Comments (optional): froze the fish in the hope I can convert it into mulloway bait later.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Name of Angler: Ado
Date Caught: 8th April
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Dalmeny
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Frigate Mackerel, 42cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 8lb braid, 10lb leader, underpowered 2kg rod, Sedona 1500
Conditions (optional): Unbelievable
Other Comments (optional): Don't laugh. I could have posted a HOF Wirrah if I'd bothered to measure it and put Squidder under pressure.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Hey Ado, i am sorry to be a stickler but i don't that fish is a slimey mackeral. I would call it a mack tuna or maybe a scad.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I was hoping someone would pipe up as I was suspicious. My knowledge and identification skills of all things pelagic is sadly lacking. I tried to identify by elimination and web images but obviously failed miserably.

Here's a better shot for identification purposes. All I know is it went like the clappers and was a battle and a half on my poor 2kg JW rod and Sedona 1500.  ID from this photo and I will amend. Is it legal (it went back anyway)? If it is a tuna then it will be my first.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah i would go with a mack tuna.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Carnster. Far fewer points but better cred.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Sorry about that, but it wouldn't take many points to beat me this month. It is DEAD here atm and with wind and swell increasing here that is it i would say.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I think it's a frigate, macs have the spots.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Definitely not spots. Little wavy stripes. It was blue when circling below me but aqua (blue/green) once landed. Dived like a King when first hooked then did circle work. Bled like nuts.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It may not matter. I caught half a metre of Wirrah today. I may post that and let Squidder squirm. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I've just looked at images of both the Frigate Mack and Mack Tuna and can't for the life of me tell the difference.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Difference between MacTuna and Frigate Mackerel - Macs have four or 5 grey spots in the area highlighted in red.....


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool, so consensus is that it's a Frigate Mackerel? I'll update my post again.

Also not on Squidder's list. I may as well add the Wirrah too.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

OK I'm going for broke.

Name of Angler: Ado
Date Caught: 12th April
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Dalmeny
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Wirrah Cod, 50cm (yep, half a metre of boot)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 12lb braid, 10lb leader, underpowered 2kg rod, Sedona 1500
Conditions (optional): Shocking. 20 knot winds and nasty washing machine seas.
Other Comments (optional): I could have put my fist in it's mouth. Sorry about the poor photo. Trying to get one of these ornery spikey buggers to lay flat on your lap while holding a camera in one hand and being buffeted by 20 knot seas broadside and heading towards a bommie is a tad difficult. This was the best of about 6 attempts before terror got the better of me.

Honestly Squidder, I won't be offended if you unilaterally reject this. I had to try, and it is on the HOF list. :lol:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

And Squidder. If you decide that both of my entries are unworthy of scoring then I have a 42cm sand flathead as a backup. I will post photo if necessary.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of angler: Killer. 
State& location fish caught in: QLD, Mouth of Elimbah Creek. 
Type & size of Fish : Dusky Flathead, 48cm. 
Tackle/Line/Lure used: Shimano Max spin, 10lb Braid, 14lb leader, Blade lure. 
Conditions: Good!!! For a change , Water Fresh as !!!!! 
Other comments: This little fish saved me from a DONUT!!!!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Grrr.
Snagged this one - 43-44cm brown trout, the day before the comp period.


Heard my local was "on fire" and producing big fish by the bag. Not on the day I managed to get there (will try again, but will be outside of comp period).

Did manage a couple of flatties, biggest 38cm, but can only enter 2 x flathead during the year so won't waste an entry on such a little fish.

That leaves me with this for this months online fishing comp:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Name of Angler: *Daveyak*
Date Caught: *Sun 14/4/13*
State and Location Fish Caught In: *WA, Two Peoples Bay*
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: *Bonito, 51cm*
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): *Smilin' jacks HB lure*
Conditions (optional): See http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60798
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

spork said:


> Grrr.
> Snagged this one - 43-44cm brown trout, the day before the comp period.
> 
> 
> ...


The donut isn't on a regulated measuring device. It's disqualified too :lol:


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 13/4/2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic Glenelg river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Mulloway 93 cm
Conditions: Overcast / rain
Other Comments : My best fish in the kayak


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Name: robsea
Date: 6 April, 2013
State: Victoria, Marlo
Type: Flathead dusky 67cm
Tackle: Atomic deep diver in Tim's Prawn, 6lb leader, 10lb Castaway
Conditions: desperate, looking to upgrade bream. Clear and Sunny.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

@cjbfisher

Thanks. I am just checking on rules about how many of each species you can enter in this comp. I thought that it was three but just read a comment about it being two. If only two then it will encourage me to head offshore.

cheers

rob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: Solatree
Date Caught: 6/4/2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - Adelaide metro 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Southern Calamari - 26cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Shimano T-Curve Inshore Revolution 3-5kg rod, Stradic 2500, yozuri Qantas jig
Other Comments : been plenty of these around this month - but very quiet for other species


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: Sunday 14 April
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Northside
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Taylor, 59cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Fresh cuttlefish tentacle 
Conditions (optional): Quick arvo session in the stealth
Other Comments (optional): Unusual for that area - fast moving feeding frenzy with birds smashing the scraps.
[A new pb too. More dignity than my old pb http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=20405]


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That's a nice greenback MrX.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep closed on the 14th.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ado said:


> Yep closed on the 14th.


So it's too late to enter these then?

They were caught in the fresh water reaches of the Burdekin River although I suspect the smaller specimen has spent some time in the salt. I have a secret spot where these can be found but you need to be on constant look out the the telltale flash of unatural colour holding close to the waterline and deep in the snags alon the banks.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Interesting catches there Con, I'll try to figure out a benchmark :lol: Anyone else wondering, comp period was from April 6th-14th - any fish caught from a kayak within those dates is eligible for entry. Last call for entries please folks, I'll try and score up later this evening, otherwise it will be next weekend after I get back from my work trip to sweaty, humid Indonesia.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry for the delay folks, April comp is scored. It was a big month in kayak fishing - 15 entrants, and some wonderful catches submitted to the weighmaster. Good to see a few new species as well, wirrah and nannygai (40cm is the benchmark for these species, I'll amend the benchmark list shortly). Against stiff competition from jewfish and a big victorian dusky, MrX's tailor topped the scoring in April. It was also terrific to see no less than the entire top 12 anglers in the year to date rankings submit an entry in April. 

Full scores for the month were:

*Position	Angler	Score*
1	MrX	151
2	Float	148
3	Robsea	134
4	Kanganoe	128
5	Ado	125
6	Premium	122
7	PaulB	115
8	Daveyak	104
9	Cheaterparts	101
10	cjbfisher	96
11	Solatree	87
12	Carnster	85
13	Killer	80
14	Bertros	78
15	Spork	40

And cumulative scores for the year to date:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Paul B	489
2	Kanganoe	469
2	Float	448
4	Robsea	446
5	Carnster	446
6	Bertros	437
7	Cheaterparts	430
8	Solatree	422
9	Killer	364
10	Premium	362
11	Ado	330
12	MrX	282
13	Brolans	179
14	Spork	128
15	Daveyak	104
16	cjbfisher	96
17	Scoman	88
18	Nad97	74

Winner of the random prize in April was Ado - one day I'll get around to posting these things, until then I have a pile of addressed goodies sitting on my desk at work. Ado send me a pm, and I'll add something to the pile for you 8)

The May comp starts in a few short hours, on *Saturday May 4th, and runs until Sunday May 12th.*


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm ashamed. Not only do I beat the mighty Carnster with the use of a Wirrah, but I win the random prize to boot (pun intended).


----------

